
Show HN: P2P In-Browser Screen Sharing - kodablah
https://myscreen.live
======
lozay_
I'm getting a : TypeError: navigator.mediaDevices.getDisplayMedia is not a
function error. Using Opera 58.0.3135.65 on Win10 x64 with dual monitors

~~~
kodablah
Thanks for the update, yeah seems every browser except Chrome and FF have
trouble.

